# tipping question for luxury box at sporting arena



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all. I am hosting a coporate event at an upcoming hockey tournament held in a major sporting arena. We have a luxury box/ suite with 18 guests. The food and beverage comes from the only caterer the venue allows. As such, the prices charged are very exorbitant. For example, a bottle of liquor is $125. Six pack of soda $24. Six pack of beer $42. Popcorn $44, etc. The caterers set up the suite, then assign a server to check on us, make sure things are fine, or see what needs refilling, etc. But they are not a server as in a restaurant. Anyway, onto my question. In the electronic order form, I get the total for food & bev, then there is an open box to include gratuity. I was stumped at what to include --- the regular 15-20%? Something less? The tab before tax was just over $2100. Any suggestions on what is expected here? 
Thanks.
Tom


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I suggest zero. Spell it out.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

At $116 per guest, not including the cost of the box, I'd tip $50 and find another place to go next time!!


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wait, they expect you to tip before the event even takes place? Before you have the opportunity to find out what sort of job the caterers did?

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Michael, I agree in that I prefer to tip after service, to moderate more or less as warranted. However, generally a group dinner at a restaurant will build in a service charge gratuity anyway. I'm surprised this one did not. The only value in tipping ahead is that hopefully it sets the expectation of superior service.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Zero.
Because you have NO IDEA whether your server will get any percentage of it or not.

And if you tip them in CASH , it's all theirs.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

TommyDawg said:


> Michael, I agree in that I prefer to tip after service, to moderate more or less as warranted. However, generally a group dinner at a restaurant will build in a service charge gratuity anyway. I'm surprised this one did not. The only value in tipping ahead is that hopefully it sets the expectation of superior service.


Shouldn't the service be superior already and the tip is in recognition of that service? Perhaps I'm just being naïve.


----------

